# الإنسانية تنتصر



## Maya (20 فبراير 2007)

*هذه القصة قد لا تقرأها في الصحف وقد لا تشاهدها  عبر وسائل الإعلام ولكنها حقيقية  و تؤكد أن هناك من لا يزال يؤمن بأن  الإنسانية يمكن أن تنتصر على الخلافات السياسية والحدود والحروب  وبأن هناك من لا يزال يصنع الأمل ويصنع الخير للآخر مهما كان دينه أو لونه أو عرقه دون أن ينتظر مقابل  ...... *

* -----------------------------------*​
*وصلت إلى إسرائيل بشكل سري طفلتان عراقيتان لإجراء عملية جراحية في القلب. الطفلتان وصلتا عبر الأردن بمساعدة منظمة ( Or Legoyim )  ووزارة الخارجية الإسرائيلية. 

ويتم كل 29 ساعة إنقاذ حياة طفل وذلك بمساعدة جمعية أنقذ قلب طفل " Save a Child’s Heart " .

كيف تتحقق هذه المعجزات؟

اكتشفت  حالة الطفلتين  العراقيتين  من قبل طبيب أمريكي في العراق عمل في السابق متطوعاً في قطاع غزة. وأوصى الطبيب أهالي الطفلتين بأن تجرى للطفلتين عمليتان جراحيتان  بالقلب في إسرائيل بمساعدة جمعية أنقذ قلب طفل " Save A Child's Heart " ، وهي مؤسسة  خيرية تعمل على إنقاذ أطفال يعانون من مشاكل في القلب في الدول النامية ودول العالم الثالث .

وقد عانت إحدى الطفلتين ( سانتا ماريا جمال زكي ) وهي مسيحية كردية وتبلغ من العمر ست سنوات، من خلل في القلب قبل أن تأتي إلى إسرائيل مع والدتها.

 وفي أواخر العام الماضي أجريت لها بنجاح عملية قلب مفتوح، من قبل الدكتور ليئور ساسون ( Dr. Lior Sasson ) ، رئيس قسم القلب والصدر في المستشفى والجراح الرئيسي في جمعية أنقذ قلب طفل. وأثناء إجراء الفحوصات للطفلة سانتا ماريا اكتشف خلل في كليتي الطفلة، أجريت لها عملية جراحية أخرى قبل بضعة أيام . وتكللت العمليتان الجراحيتان اللتان أجريتا للطفلة بالنجاح.

أما الطفلة ( هوارة سعيد ) البالغة من العمر سنتين فقد قدمت إلى إسرائيل  من البصرة. وكانت تعاني من خلل في القلب- ثقب بين تجويفين- أدى إلى اضطراب خطير في تدفق الدم إلى الرئتين. أجريت لها في العام الماضي وبنجاح عملية جراحية من قبل الدكتور ساسون.

وتقوم جمعية- أنقذ قلب طفل - باستقبال الأطفال للعلاج بغض النظر عن جنسيتهم أو عقيدتهم أو لون بشرتهم أو ديانتهم. يتلقى الأطفال العلاج بدون أي مقابل ويحصلون على أفضل خدمة طبية بأحدث الوسائل التقنية التي تقدمها جمعية أنقذ قلب طفل بالتعاون مع مركز وولفسون الطبي (Wolfson   )  ...

موقع منظمة  Save a Child’s Heart *

*http://www.saveachildsheart.com*


----------



## Moony34 (20 فبراير 2007)

خبر رائع... وقصة جميلة
ياريت نسمع كل يوم زيها...
يا ملك السلام..... أعطنا سلامك.... قرر لنا سلامك....


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2007)

قصه جميله اوى ومؤثره ياريت المزيد منها:yaka:


----------



## Maya (21 فبراير 2007)

*بالفعل نحن بحاجة لمثل هذه الأخبار المشجعة وفسحة الأمل التي تمنحنا إياها بأن الإنسانية ما تزال بخير وان هناك من لا يزال يؤمن بتقديم العطاء وصناعة الأمل ورسم البسمة وإنقاذ الآخر أياً كان هذا الآخر ...

ليبارك الرب كل من يبذل ويقدم ويضحي لأجل الآخر ويعيش إنسانيته الحقيقية ...*


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 فبراير 2007)

*+*

سلام ونعمه ..

أشكرك اخت مايا على هذه القصة المُعزية بالفعل و التى تُعد بمثابة لمحة مضيئة فى عالم خلى من أبسط قواعد الإنسانية ..

نحتاج بالفعل ليس لمثل هذه القصص .. ولكن لمثل هؤلاء الاشخاص الذين اخذوا على عاتقهم رسم بسمة مشرقة و نظرة أمل فى حياة طبيعية باسمة ..

أشكرك مره ثانية


----------



## Maya (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الإنسانية تنتصر*

*كانت أكثر حالات القلب شهرة والتي عالجتها منظمة " أنقذ قلب طفل " العام الماضي، هي تلك الحالات لأطفال صغار من العراق، أحضروا إلى إسرائيل في رحلات عبر الأردن. 

جاء أول مريض عراقي في أواخر عام 2005 عندما برزت قصة جراحين إسرائيليين يهبون لمساعدة فتاة عراقية حديثة الولادة تعاني من خلل في القلب. ومن خلال الاتصال عبر هواتف قمر صناعي تابع للجيش الأمريكي,  قرر أطباء عراقيون وجراحو " أنقذ قلب طفل "  ، إحضار الرضيعة إلى إسرائيل عن طريق الأردن لإجراء عملية جراحية معقدة لها.

قام الدكتور- عكيفا تامير-  بإرشاد أحد الأطباء في بغداد عبر الهاتف, حول كيفية إجراء عملية صغيرة للفتاة لكي تستقر حالتها، وذلك أثناء تجهيز أذونات السفر للبنت ولعائلتها.  وبمساعدة منظمة "شيفيت أخيم" (  Achim Shevet ) وهي منظمة مسيحية  تأسست عام 1994 ومسجلة في إسرائيل والولايات المتحدة وهدفها مساعدة أطفال غير إسرائيليين على تلقي رعاية طبية مجانية  تنقذ أرواحهم في إسرائيل .....

لمزيد من المعلومات عن هذه المنظمة :*

http://www.shevet.org​
* وتم نقل الطفلة ووالديها إلى عمان جواً ، ومن ثم سافروا براً بالسيارة إلى إسرائيل، حيث كان في استقبالهم أطباء إسرائيليون عند مدخل غرفة الطوارئ في مستشفى وولفسن Wolfson مع لافتة تحمل عبارة "السلام عليكم" و "أهلاً وسهلاً" باللغة العربية.

وقد تساءل المعلقون حينها عما إذا كانت عملية إنقاذ حياة هذه الطفلة ستكون بمثابة مؤشر على استعداد الحكومة العراقية مستقبلا تطبيع العلاقات مع إسرائيل. لكن وعلى الرغم من التغطية الإعلامية المكثفة التي رافقت هذه الدراما ، كانت أول حالة من العراق مخيبة للآمال؛ إذ رغم أن العملية الجراحية قد تمت بصورة حسنة، فقد  توفيت الطفلة بعد شهر جراء المضاعفات. 

لكن منذ ذلك التاريخ أجريت عمليات قلب ناجحة في المستشفى الإسرائيلي لعشرين طفلاً من العراق وهم  من الأكراد بشكل عام، وفي المتوسط يتواجد في إسرائيل ثلاثة أو أربعة أطفال عراقيين في وقت واحد.

"إنها تجربة خاصة وفريدة من نوعها، إذ يصل الوالدان إلى بلد يعتبرونه دولة معادية"، كما يقول فيشر.

ولما كان سفر الإسرائيليين إلى العراق ينطوي على خطر جسيم،  فإن فريق " أنقذ قلب طفل "  يفحص المرضى في الأردن. وتقوم منظمة  "شيفيت أخيم" بدور حلقة الوصل لمنظمة " أنقذ قلب طفل " في العراق، فهي التي تعثر على مكان الأطفال وتقوم بترتيبات الرحلة الخطرة إلى عمان,  وإيواء العائلات في بيوت الضيافة بالكنائس,  إلى أن يتم فحصهم ومن ثم ترافقهم أخيرا إلى إسرائيل. 

وطبقا لما يقوله فيشر، فإن معظم الأطباء الأردنيين لا يبدون استعداداً للعمل مع الأطباء الإسرائيليين. لكن بمقدور أطباء القلب في " أنقذ قلب طفل " فحص الأطفال العراقيين في الأردن,  وذلك بفضل رئيس مستشفى الهلال الأحمر في عمان, الدكتور محمد الحديد,  وهو أيضاً رئيس لجنة التوجيه التابعة للصليب الأحمر والهلال الأحمر في جنيف. وعلى الرغم من المعارضة القوية للتطبيع في الجمعية الطبية الأردنية (وفي غيرها من الجمعيات المهنية الأردنية كذلك) إلا أن الدكتور الحديد يسهل قيام الإسرائيليين بعلاج الأطفال العراقيين.

"يصر الدكتور الحديد على القول, بأنه يفعل ما يفعله من اجل الأطفال، ولا دخل للسياسة في هذا الأمر، وهذا ما يجعله مميزا للغاية ؛"  كما يقول فيشر.

تتكفل منظمة ( أنقذ قلب طفل ) بجميع  تكاليف العلاج والتي تبلغ لكل مريض نحو  10,000 دولار في المتوسط، تشمل الإقامة  في المستشفى والسفر. وتقدر تكاليف تدريب أطباء من خارج  البلاد بـ 25,000 دولار. وبينما يقدم مستشفى وولفسن  وهو مستشفى حكومي مرافقه وتجهيزاته  لخدمة المشروع ، فإن التمويل يأتي من مصادر خصوصية. إذ توجد منظمات صديقة في جميع أنحاء العالم, كما أن المنظمة مرتبطة ارتباطا وثيقاً بمنظمتي روتاري وفراياتي.

نقلاً عن موقع :   Israel21c*


----------



## Ramzi (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الإنسانية تنتصر*

فعلا الرابطة الانسانية التي تربط البشر ببعضهم هي
 الأقوى و شو الاشمل


----------



## Maya (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الإنسانية تنتصر*




*الطبيبة ألونا سترنفيل تفحص أحد الأطفال العراقيين​**------------------------------------------*​
*وصل إلى إسرائيل في نهاية الأسبوع الحالي  طفلان عراقيان لإجراء عملية جراحية طارئة في قلبيهما. و قد قام أطباء إسرائيليون بانتقاء الطفلين خلال فحوصات أجريت الأسبوع الماضي في عيادة لأمراض القلب عملت لمدة يوم واحد في الأردن لفحص 40 طفلاً عراقيًا. وقد قامت جمعية "أنقذ قلب طفل" Save A Child's Heart   بتنظيم هذه الفحوصات. وقرر الأطباء فورًا إرسال طفلة رضيعة تبلغ 5 أشهر من عمرها وولدًا يبلغ 11 سنة من عمره إلى إسرائيل  للعلاج الطبي الطارئ بسبب خطورة وضع القلب لديهما, وإن لم يتم علاجهما فسيتعرضان لخطر الموت كل لحظة.

وقد قام 40 طفلاً عراقياً يرافقهم أولياء أمورهم برحلة من العراق إلى الأردن حيث قام الطاقم الطبي الإسرائيلي من جمعية "أنقذ قلب طفل" بفحصهم. وكانت أغلب العائلات العراقية هي كردية من شمال العراق إضافة إلى ثلاث عائلات سنية تعيش في بغداد

 ومن الأطباء الإسرائيليين مديرة قسم أمراض القلب للأطفال في الجمعية الدكتورة ألونا راؤخر  سترنفيل (  Alona Raucher Sternfel )  وأخصائي أمراض القلب ومدير وحدة العلاج المكثف للأطفال في مركز ولفسون الطبي بإسرائيل الدكتور سيون حوري (Sion Houri ) . وقد زودت شركة جنرال إلكتريك الطاقم بجهاز إيكو – كاررديوغرام (تخطيط القلب الصوتي) محمول ساعد الطاقم كثيرًا على تشخيص أوضاع القلب عند الأطفال.

وقد قدمت جمعية شيفيت أخيم ( shevet Achim )  المسيحية الدعم اللوجيستي للطاقم, وقد وضع مستشفى الهلال الأحمر في عمان منشآته الطبية تحت تصرف هذا الطاقم الطبي.

ومنذ كانون الثاني / يناير 2007 قامت جمعية "أنقذ قلب طفل" بإجراء عمليات جراحية لـ 18 طفلاً عراقياً ، وحتى اليوم قامت الجمعية بعلاج 35 طفلاً عراقيًا في مركز ولفسون الطبي في حولون . وقد وصل الأطفال العراقيون إلى إسرائيل برفقة عائلاتهم, التي أقامت عند مكوثهم في المستشفى, في منزل الجمعية للأطفال في بلدة أزور.




وتعرض جمعية "أنقذ قلب طفل" الإسرائيلية إجراء عمليات جراحية في القلب للأطفال من الدول النامية  دون أخذ عرقهم وديانتهم أو جنسهم بعين الاعتبار. ومنذ تأسيس هذه الجمعية عام 1996, عالجت 1700 طفلاً من 28 دولة في جميع أرجاء العالم بما فيها إثيوبيا وزنجبار ورواندا ومولدوفيا وفيتنام والصين.

 أما نصف الأطفال تقريبًا ممن قامت جمعية "أنقذ قلب طفل" بعلاجهم فهم فلسطينيون أو من الدول العربية بما فيها الأردن والعراق. ومن ضمن أعمال هذه الجمعية متابعة أوضاع الأطفال والتدريب الطبي الشامل, وتعتبر جزءًا لا يتجزأ من رسالة هذه الجمعية ومن نشاطاتها.*


----------



## mase7ya (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الإنسانية تنتصر*

*خبر مفرح من بين كل هالاخبار السيئة الى بنسمعها 

احنا من زمان بدنا هيك قصص اتشجعنا واتعرفنا انو لسة فى خير بالدنيا 

لكل انسان مهما كان لونة اودينة اوجنسيتة
بس للاسف نادر لما اتلاقى بالعالم ناس زى هيك 

مشكورة Maya على الموضوع :smil12:*


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الإنسانية تنتصر*

*اخبار مفرحة جدا

فعلا ربنا مش بينسى حد

ميرسى يا مايا على الموضوع الجميل دة

ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## asula (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الإنسانية تنتصر*

كثير رائع 
وخبر مفرح جداا
الرب ما يترك احد
مشكورة حبيبتي مايا على الخبر والرب يباك حياتكم​


----------



## بنت الفادى (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الإنسانية تنتصر*

اصل فى ناس فاكرة انى الاسرائلين معندهمش قلب
 اهوه دليل ان الاسرائلين بشر زينا ​


----------



## Ghali (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الإنسانية تنتصر*

*


بنت الفادى قال:



اصل فى ناس فاكرة انى الاسرائلين معندهمش قلب
 اهوه دليل ان الاسرائلين بشر زينا ​

أنقر للتوسيع...



كلامك صحيـح اخت بنت الفادي ..


هنـاك الكثير من النـاس ( و خصوصـاً العرب ) يعتقدون بأن الإسرائيليين بلا رحمـة ..


و يرجــع السبب لوسائل الإعلام و التعليـم العربيـة ( بالتحديد الإسلاميـة )



--------------------------

اشكــرك اخت مايا على نقل هكـذا اخبار مفرحـة .. و منسيـّة بتعمّـد من قِبل الوسائل الإعلاميـة العربية*​


----------



## losivertheprince (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الإنسانية تنتصر*

*سلام المسيح :
اختي العزيزة مايا 
انا بقدم اعتذار من القلب لكل الي جواهم الخير والحب لمن لايزالوا يحتفظوا بالحب شمعة بداخلهم 
شكرآ 
شكرآ وبقدم اعتذار*​


----------



## Maya (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الإنسانية تنتصر*

*في ذلك الجانب من العالم المظلم الذي يسوده الفقر والجوع والمرض ...  هناك في مناطق مظلمة موحشة يطل شبح الألم و الموت حاصد الأرواح البريئة أرواح أطفال ومساكين وفقراء حكم عليهم القدر أن يولدوا ليعيشوا البؤس والشقاء ثم يموتوا دون أن يشعر أحد بهم أو لنقل أغلب الناس فالنور يبقى مشرقاً  دائماً ولهب الشمعة مهما صغر  يبدد وحشة الظلام .....




من هنا من الأرض المقدسة امتدت يد الإنسانية والعون لأخوة في الإنسانية مختلفين باللون والعرق والدين ولا رابطة ثقافية أو حضارية أو تاريخية معهم ورغم ذلك فالقلب الطيب وروح الإنسان أقوى من كل التحديات ....

مع هذه اللمحات  الإنسانية .... *

*-----------------------------------------*​
*آيار / مايو 2007  .....*

*قامت بعثة طبية تضمّ حوالي 54 طبيباً وممرّضة من إسرائيل ودول أخرى بحملة استمرت أسبوعًا في منطقة وسط فيتنام بمحاذاة الحدود مع لاوس وجرت تحت عنوان "بعثة إنسانية فيتنام - إسرائيل". 

شملت الحملة بالإضافة إلى تقديم الخدمات الطبية، منح مساعدات في مجال الغذاء حيث تم توزيع نحو 60 طنًا من الأرزّ وكذلك الألبسة وألعاب الأطفال. كما مُنح أبناء القبائل التي تعيش ظروفاً اقتصادية قاسية للغاية حيوانات داجنة ليقوموا بتربيتها . وقامت البعثة بمعالجة أكثر من 6000 شخص بدون مقابل .

جرت هذه الحملة للسنة الثالثة على التوالي وبادرت إليها سفارة إسرائيل في هانوي (عاصمة فيتنام ) والتي قررت تخصيص الأموال لتقديم مساعدات إنسانية لمواطني فيتنام.

وقام الدكتور رافي كوت وهو إسرائيلي يقيم في فيتنام وله شبكة عيادات خاصة بتجنيد أفراد الطاقم الطبي للمشاركة في الحملة ... 

وشملت الخدمة الطبية تقديم استشارات وعلاج مجاني للفقراء والمحتاجين وأبناء القرى  الجبلية البعيدة  والذين توافدوا بالعشرات طالبين المساعدة والدواء 

وكذلك كذلك قامت مجوعة من أطباء الأسنان بخلع أسنان مصابة بالتسوس ومشاكل أخرى ، وبسبب إهمال الصحة العامة وصحة الأسنان بشكل خاص فقد تبين أن الكثيرين بحاجة للعلاج والعناية بأسنانهم وكمثال نذكر أن إحدى الطبيبات قامت بخلع 50 سن في يوم واحد فقط .... 

لكن المؤثر أكثر كان توزيع المئات من فرشاة الأسنان مع الأدوية والمواد الغذائية فكانت تلك الفرشاة شيء لم يحلم الكثيرون من الأطفال برؤيته ومؤكد أنهم لم يسمعوا حتى  نصائح العناية بأسنانهم بعد الوجبات وقبل النوم ، فكانت سعادتهم غامرة هو يستخدمون  فرشاة الأسنان الجديدة كأنهم حصلوا على هدية ثمينة بينما الذي كان بين أيدهم هو من أبسط حقوق طفولتهم الضائعة والمسروقة من قبل شبح الفقر والبؤس  ...

كل ذلك كان دون مقابل و لا ثمن بل لأجل الإنسانية ولتخفيف الشقاء والبؤس عن أولئك المساكين في ذلك المكان البعيد والحزين من العالم الذي امتدت لهم يد العون من الأرض المقدسة لتعطيهم أمل بحياة أفضل ......*


----------



## the servant (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الإنسانية تنتصر*

سلام ونعمة مايااااااااا,,,

نشكر رب المجد يسوع انة في احلك واصعب الاوقات حتي اوقات الحروب والدمااار
بيرسل سلامة علي بني الشر وروح البر...شكرا انك وضحتلنا ان الاعلام العربي علي الدوااام
كاذب هدفة الوحيد زرع روح الكراهية والشر  رغم انة ممكن داخل الدولة الاسرائيلية ممكن يكون
هناك خير  ومساعدة لكل الناس حتي الشعوب التي تكرههم وعلي الدوام تكفرهم


----------



## Maya (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*النور من أورشليم*

* نعمة البصر من أهم ما منح الرب للإنسان ليتمكن من العيش ومواجهة صعوبة الحياة ، وهل يقدر إنسان أن يتخيل نفسه فاقد لهذه النعمة لا سمح الله ؟ هل فكرت بشعور من يعاني مشكلة كبيرة  في البصر أو ربما فقد كامل  له وهو لا يستطيع أن يدفع تكاليف العلاج أو أن التقنية الطبية في بلاده لا تسمح له بالعلاج أو استعادة البصر ؟ هل فكرت كيف سيكون شعور مثل ذلك الشخص وما مقدار ما سيشعره من ألم وعجز طيلة حياته ؟

لكن النور يأتي من هنا من  أورشليم ويصل لأماكن بعيدة جداً ، وبتدخل يد الرحمة والإنسانية و بفضل الرب ونعمة منه فقد عاد النور لأعين الكثيرين بجهود أطباء صمموا وقرروا أن يصل النور من أورشليم إلى بلدان بعيدة وأن يصل الأمل لكل يائس متألم يصادفونه ...

صورة إنسانية جديدة تؤكد أن المحبة والعطاء تجتاز كل الحدود والمسافات وأن النور سيبدد العتمة في كل حين وأن قلب الإنسانية يبقى ينبض وبقوة في صدور الكثيرين  .....

----------------------------------------------​
في أواخر العام 2006 لم يجد أهل ثلاث مدن في جورجيا أفضل من اسم " النور من أورشليم " ليطلقوه على مشروع لإجراء عمليات جراحية في العيون نفّذه مركز التعاون الدولي في وزارة الخارجية الإسرائيلية  في هذه المدن.

فمركز التعاون الدولي أجرى منذ سنوات عديدة عمليات جراحية في العيون في الكثير من الدول النامية ، وهذه هي أول مرة يجري فيها المركز عمليات لمنع العمى في جورجيا 

 وأجرى الطبيبان اللذان أرسِلا إلى جورجيا لتنفيذ المشروع الدكتور إلييه ليفينغر والدكتور عاموس بار عام -  نحو 54 عملية جراحية خلال أقلّّ من أسبوعين، وقدّما المشورة الطبّية لـ 300 شخص وأجريا فحص عيون للعديد من المرضى كما جاء الطبيبان بأدوية خاصة لمعالجة أمراض العيون لا يُمكن الحصول عليها في جورجيا.

و جرت لدى انتهاء المشروع مراسم خاصة تقديرًا للطبيبين الإسرائيليين بمشاركة أطبّاء محليّين كبار وممثلين عن وسائل الإعلام في جورجيا.....




وفي مكان آخر وهو أوزبكستان نحو مائة وخمسة أوزبكيين أجريت لهم عمليات جراحية في عيونهم هتفوا مهللين : " شكراً لله وللأطباء الإسرائيليين"  بعد أن استعادوا بصرهم إثر خضوعهم لهذه العمليات التي أجراها كل من الدكتور دان زاكس والدكتور عمانوئيل شفاليف خلال شهر ديسمبر/كانون الأول من عام 2006 . 

من الجدير ذكره أن زاكس وشفاليف هما طبيبا عيون من مستشفى تل هاشومير في إسرائيل  أرسلهما مركز التعاون الدولي في وزارة الخارجية لإجراء عمليات جراحة عيون في مدينة نوكوس عاصمة (Karakalpakstan) وهو إقليم مساحته تبلغ نحو ثلث مساحة الدولة الأوزبكية . و معظم الأشخاص الذين خضعوا للجراحة كانوا فاقدي البصر تماماً أو كانوا يعانون حالة صعبة جداً من عتمة عدسة العين (كتراكت)...  *


----------



## Maya (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*" عملية ابتسامة جديدة  "*

*--------- مهمة خاصة لأجل صناعة الابتسامة --------*





*إلى مكان آخر بعيد نحو أمريكا اللاتينية وتحديداً نحو البيرو ننطلق لنستمع هذه التجربة الإنسانية والقصة الجديدة عن العطاء والمحبة دون مقابل قد ترى أن هذا العمل شيء بسيط ولا يستحق الذكر  و لكن كن واثقاً أنها كانت بالنسبة لعدد من الأطفال بداية حياة جديدة بالكامل وسطوع نور جديد يمحي ظلام اليأس والحزن  ......

عندما وصل د. إيال وينكلير ، و  د. إسحاق زلنسكي و د. يغال شوحات ، وهم ثلاثة من الجراحين المتخصصين في مجال الجراحة الترميمية (التجميلية) من مركز شيبا الطبي في إسرائيل،  إلى مدينة هوانكايو ( Huancayo) في بيرو في شهر فبراير / شباط من العام 2006  كانوا يعرفون ما الذي يتوقعونه هناك ، إذ كان في انتظارهم خارج العيادة الريفية المحلية حوالي 70 طفلاً يعانون من شتى أنواع  الشق الخلقي في سقف الحلق أو في الشفة.

إن الشق الخلقي في سقف الحلق أو الشفة هو عاهة خلقية تفشل فيه الشفة أو سقف الفم أو كلاهما في الانغلاق في تجويفة الفم ، تاركة انفراجاً يمكن أن يؤثر على الأكل والكلام والسمع. و بعد سماعهم عن زيارة الأطباء الإسرائيليين  توافد هؤلاء الأطفال وأهاليهم إلى العيادة لتلقي علاج ذي جودة ومجاني بالكامل  ، لأجل علاج هذا العيب الذي يحتمل أن يشكل تهديداً على حياتهم إضافة إلى ما يتركه من أثر على مظهرهم الخارجي . هذا وقد  تكون هذه هي الفرصة الوحيدة بالنسبة لمعظم هؤلاء الأطفال. 

كانت المهمة في هوانكايو في جبال الأنديز في  بيرو هي سادس مهمة لإصلاح الشق الخلقي بسقف الحلق أو الشفة يقوم بها مركز شيبا الطبي الإسرائيلي في دول العالم الثالث. هذا ويقود د. وينكلير فريق شيبا منذ العام 1998، عندما طلبت - انتربلاست - وهي منظمة دولية تقدم جراحة ترميمية (تجميلية) لشعوب الدول النامية، من مستشفى شيبا الإسرائيلي الانضمام إليها في رحلة إلى كتمندو في النيبال . كان وينكلير أحد ثلاثة أطباء إسرائيليين من شيبا سافروا إلى النيبال. 

فبعد الرحلة إلى النيبال، قرر وينكلير ومديرو شيبا انهم يريدون القيام بهذه المهمات من تلقاء أنفسهم. 

وهكذا خلق المستشفى "عملية ابتسامة جديدة" (Operation New Smile )   بهدف تقديم الجراحة التجميلية اللازمة وتوفير الرعاية الطبية المجانية في دول العالم الثالث. و تشتمل مهمة "عملية ابتسامة جديدة" على خلق علاقات تعاون مع أطباء وفنيين طبيين في البلاد التي يعملون فيها.

في إسرائيل وفي الغرب عموماً تعتبر الجراحة لتصحيح هذه التشوهات أمراً شائعاً وتجري العملية في سن مبكرة من حياة الطفل. وتتم معالجة الطفل الذي يولد بشفة مشقوقة عند بلوغه 10 إلى 20 أسبوعاً من العمر، ويعالج الطفل الذي يولد بشق خلقي في سقف الحلق بعد بلوغه 18 إلى 24 شهراً من العمر. ونظرا للدور الهام الذي يلعبه سقف الحلق في الكلام وفي الأكل، فمن الضروري تصحيح هذا التشوه في سن مبكرة لكي نتيح للطفل النمو بصورة طبيعية.

وفي دول العالم الثالث هنالك آلاف أو ربما عشرات آلاف الأطفال لا يعرف عددهم في الواقع ممن يولدون دون تشخيصهم قبل الولادة بأنهم يعانون من مشاكل شق خلقي في سقف الحلق أو الشفة ولذا فانهم لا يتلقون العلاج. 

إن "عملية ابتسامة جديدة" تعمل بدورها كل ما في وسعها من أجل تغيير ذلك.

ففي العام 1999 سافر فريق شيبا الإسرائيلي إلى هايفونغ، بفيتنام في أول مهمة "ابتسامة". وقد ضم الفريق الإسرائيلي أربعة أطباء – جراحان  في مجال الجراحة الترميمية( التجميلية) و طبيب أطفال وطبيب تخدير. وقد عمل الأطباء 12 ساعة باليوم لمدة أسبوع ، أجروا خلاله عمليات جراحية لأطفال ورضع لم تتجاوز أعمارهم 3 سنوات. وفي نهاية المطاف، اجروا عمليات لعدد يتراوح بين 30 و 50 طفلاً يعانون من شق خلقي في سقف الحلق أو الشفة.

جاء أول تدخل طارئ للفريق في نهاية عام 2001 عندما شب حريق يرجح أن يكون ناجماً عن ألعاب نارية، في ليما عاصمة بيرو. وقتل جراء الحريق مئات الأشخاص وتشوه مئات غيرهم في خضم تلك الفوضى. و طلبت حكومة بيرو المساعدة، فبعثت إسرائيل د. وينكلير وأحد زملائه إلى ليما فوراً .

( حزمنا ضمادات ومراهم ومشارط وشرعنا في طريقنا الطويل إلى بيرو، ووصلنا إليها بعد 72 ساعة من وقوع الكارثة. لقد وجدنا أنفسنا في أحد المستشفيات نعمل جادين مع الفريق المحلي متكاتفين معاً )  كما يستذكر د. وينكلير. وقد عمل هو وزميله د. جوزيف حايك، رئيس وحدة الحروق في مستشفى شيبا الآن، سوية مع أطباء ومع طواقم طبية من بيرو مدة عشرة أيام تقريبا عالجوا خلالها مئات المرضى.

أعرب رئيس بيرو وزوجته عن كبير امتنانهما لعمل الأطباء الإسرائيليين، وقدما لهم الشكر العلني في مؤتمر صحفي, كما صحباهم في جولة خاصة بمروحية فوق جبال الأنديز . وكانت السيدة الأولى  قد أمضت سنوات من العيش في إسرائيل وعندما اخبرها د. وينكلير عن عمل "عملية ابتسامة جديدة" مع أطفال يعانون من شق خلقي في سقف الحلق أو الشفة، عرضت على الفريق مساعدتها والقيام بمهمات في بيرو.

 هذا وقامت المجموعة بثلاث رحلات لاحقة إلى بيرو لإجراء عمليات شق خلقي في سقف الحلق أو الشفة ,اثنتان منها إلى منطقة الامازون في بيرو عامي 2001 و  2004, وأحدث رحلة إلى هوانكايو في فبراير الماضي.

يأتي التمويل للرحلات من كل مكان  يستطيع د. وينكلير والمستشفى العثور عليه – فأحيانا تقدم وزارة الخارجية الإسرائيلية المساعدة، ويقدمها أحياناً أخرى أفراد مانحون من فاعلي الخير , وأحياناً أخرى يتكبد الأطباء النفقات من جيوبهم الخاصة. يقدم مستشفى شيبا الإجازة من العمل للأطباء كما يقدم لهم أدوات الجراحة التي يحملونها معهم ويتركونها وراءهم لزملائهم في الدول التي يزورونها. هذا ويأمل د. وينكلير في أن يتمكن من تأسيس مصادر منتظمة للتمويل تمكن المجموعة الإسرائيلية من تنظيم رحلات أخرى إلى مناطق محتاجة.

يمكن للعلاج أن يعني بالنسبة  لبعض الأطفال حياة جديدة كاملة....

 ففي هوانكايو قابل الفريق صبياً عمره 10 سنوات وقد أطلق عليه الناس لقب "أونزي" أو - أحد عشر - بالإسبانية وذلك بسبب الإصبع الحادية عشرة في أحد كفيه . وكان الصبي يعاني أيضاً من شق خلقي في سقف الحلق. وقد أخفاه والداه، ولم يصحباه إلى أية حفلات أو ألعاب كبقية الأطفال  كما يقول د. وينكلير. وعندما دخل المدرسة، ضحك عليه الجميع لأن له إصبع صغيرة بارزة من سبابة كفه وأصبح محط للتعليقات والسخرية .

أجرى الفريق عملية جراحية لـ أونزي ، وتمت إزالة  الإصبع الزائدة وتصحيح الشق الخلقي في سقف الحلق . 

"و عندما رأى الصبي  نفسه بالمرآة لأول مرة بدأ يبكي بحرارة . وتصرف والداه معنا وكأننا المسيح جئنا نخلصهم حتى أنهم أطلقوا علينا اسم "المخلص" . يقول د. وينكلير بعد أن أثارت العملية أصدق عواطفهم ....*


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الإنسانية تنتصر*

*ربنا يباركهم ويعوض تعب محبتهم ويارب نسمع اكتر واكتر عن مثل هذه الخدمات الانسانيه .
اخت مايا رجاء محبه ياريت ماتتاخرى عنا فى نقل تلك الاخبار فى وقت غابت فيه الحقائق وان ظهرت فمصيرها الامتزاج بالاكاذيب ​*


----------



## enass (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الإنسانية تنتصر*

كتير حلو

وهون باسرائيل في مستشفيات مجزة باحدث الاجهزة والتطور الطبي فيها سريع

هاي القصة سمعت عنها يارب كل حدا بقدر يساعد بدون مقابل يساعد امين


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الإنسانية تنتصر*

موضوع جميل وكلام رائع ربنا بيارك تعب محبتك


----------



## Maya (3 مارس 2008)

*طوبى لمن يزرع الأمل*

*بورك من يصنع الأمل ويمنح حياة جديدة لقلوب متألمة معذبة مزقتها المعاناة .. طوبى لمن يمسح دمعة أم ترى طفلها يعاني من مرض ومشاكل في القلب ولا تستطيع أن تقدم له العون لضعف إمكاناتها المادية أو تواضع إمكانات بلدها الطبية ... طوبى لمن يرسم ابتسامة رقيقة على تلك الوجوه الصغيرة وهي تفتح أعينها بعد نجاح العملية والعلاج ..





بوركت جهود كل من أزال الفروق الدينية والعرقية والاختلافات السياسية من قاموس حياته ومبادئه وغرس مكانها الرغبة في العلاج ومد يد العون لكل مريض معذب ولو كان في آخر العالم ...

هؤلاء الجنود المجهولون الذين يبقون شمعة الإنسانية متقدة في النفوس ، هم من يزرعون الأمل بأن الدنيا ما تزال بخير ولو اشتدت الصعوبات،هؤلاء الذين كرسوا كل جهودهم وطاقاتهم لأجل الآخر ، أياً كان هذا الآخر وأياً كان لون بشرته أو شكل عينه أو تشكيل أنفه أو اختلاف لغته وأصول عائلته وانتماءاتها الدينية والعرقية والسياسية .....

فتحية صادقة لجمعية  " Save A Child's Heart  " ولكل العاملين فيها من أطباء وممرضين وداعمين وكل من له أيادي بيضاء في هذه الأعمال الرائعة التي تقوم بها وشكراً لهذه البلاد التي ترعى هكذا مشاريع إنسانية وتقدم التسهيلات وتزيل كثيرة من العقبات من طريق نجاح تلك الإنجازات الإنسانية العظيمة ... 

=======================​
افتتح مؤخراً في مقر وزارة الخارجية في العاصمة أورشليم  معرض للصور الفوتوغرافية تحت عنوان  " من الفن إلى القلب" والذي تعرضه جمعية "أنقذ قلب طفل" (SACH) . ويتم عرض في نطاق هذا المعرض أعمالاً لسبعة مصورين موهوبين, قد التقطوا صورهم بوحي من التجارب الشخصية التي قد مرت بهم مع جمعية "أنقذ قلب طفل".

ويقوم معرض "من الفن إلى القلب" بتوثيق الأعمال الإنسانية التي تقوم بها جمعية "أنقذ قلب طفل" التي قد عالجت حتى الآن 1800 طفل من 29 دولة مختلفة. ومن حين إلى آخر, ينضم المصورون إلى أعمال الجمعية في إسرائيل وخارج إسرائيل, ويلتقطون قصصاً مؤثرة لأطفال من جميع أنحاء العالم. ويمثل هؤلاء الأطفال التنوع الواسع من الخلفيات العرقية والدينية, ووصلوا إلى إسرائيل لإجراء عمليات في القلب منقذة للحياة.

وسيُعرض هذا المعرض في سفارات إسرائيلية وقنصليات ومدن في جميع أنحاء العالم بمناسبة الاحتفالات بمرور 60 سنة على قيام دولة إسرائيل ومرور 13 سنة على نشاطات جمعية "أنقذ قلب طفل". كذلك من المخطط أن يُعرض هذا المعرض في الولايات المتحدة, وكندا, والمكسيك, والبرازيل, وكذلك في أوروبا, وإفريقيا, وآسيا, وأستراليا لفترة تزيد عن 12 شهرًا.




فمن هي جمعية "أنقذ قلب طفل"  ؟

سبق وتحدث في بداية الموضوع عن هذه الجمعية والتي هي منظمة إنسانية إسرائيلية  تقوم بإجراء عمليات جراحية منقذة للحياة في القلب لأطفال من الدول النامية دون الأخذ بعين الاعتبار العرق والدين أو الجنس للأطفال. ويتألف الطاقم الطبي "لأنقذ قلب طفل" من أطباء ذوي المهارة الرفيعة, وممرضات وعاملي الإسعافات الأولية, وقد ازداد عددهم ليبلغ الآن 70 عضواً، وقد أجروا حتى الآن عمليات جراحية لمئات من الأطفال. أما نسبة نجاح هذه العمليات فهي نسبة مذهلة تبلغ 96%. ويتم علاج جميع الأطفال, دون أي تمييز على خلفية العرق, والأصل, ولون البشرة, والجنس, أو الدين وذلك مجاناً ويقدم لهم أحسن علاج طبي بالوسائل التكنولوجية الأكثر تقدماً بالعالم . وتقدم كل ذلك جمعية "أنقذ قلب طفل" بالتعاون مع المركز الطبي ولفسون في حولون.

و منذ عام 1996 عالجت جمعية "أنقذ قلب طفل" آلافاً من الأطفال من  دول مثل إثيوبيا, ورواندا, وكينيا, ونيجريا, ومولدوفا, وفيتنام, والصين الشعبية. أما نحو نصف من الأطفال الذين قامت جمعية "أنقذ قلب طفل" بمعالجتهم فهم فلسطينيون أو من الدول العربية بما فيها الأردن والعراق. وتشكل متابعة الحالة الطبية ما بعد العملية الجراحية والتدريب الطبي الشامل أيضًا جزءًا لا يتجزأ من الفعاليات الرئيسية ومن رسالة جمعية "أنقذ قلب طفل".

حالياً يعالج جمعية " أنقذ قلب طفل" ثمانية أطفال من زنجبار, وثلاثة أطفال من كينيا, وطفلين من إثيوبيا, وكذلك ثمانية أطفال من العراق و 12 طفلاً من الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة ....

وهذه دعوة أوجهها لكل زائر وقارئ لهذا الموضوع كي يزور المعرض ويشاهد الصور المعروضة للأطفال ويتأمل فيها وليرى ما تعنيه له رغم بساطتها وصمتها إلى أنها توحي بأمور كثيرة وتقول كلمات كثيرة ...

فمن يريد أن يشارك  في هذه الزيارة إلكترونياً ومتابعة الصور المعروضة وذلك عبر عرض فلاش والتعرف على المصورين المشاركين  فلينقر على الرابط : *


*معرض " من الفن إلى القلب "*​


----------



## Maya (3 مارس 2008)

*" ما بين أشكيلون و غزة "*

*عندما تقرأ هذه القصة الواقعية التي جرت أحداثها قبل أيام معدودة أنا واثقة أنك ستقف وتتأمل فيها كثيراً وتتساءل في نفسك هل هي سخرية القدر أم أنها رسالة لها معنى ومضمون لا تحتاج لمن يسمعها بل لمن يقرأ ما خلفها و يفهم ما تحويه بين طياتها من معاني ...

كثيرون يتابعون اليوم شاشات التلفزة والأخبار وما تحمله من عناوين من قطاع غزة وأطفال غزة ومن هنا تبدأ قصتنا التي لن تقرأها في أي وسيلة إعلامية عربية ولا في أي نشرة إخبارية تمر عبر الفضائيات الناطقة بالعربية ولا داعي أن أقول لماذا فأنت ذكي كفاية لتفهم وتحكم وتجيب عن السؤال بعد أن تقرأ تفاصيل ما جرى .....

====================​
قبل حوالي أسبوع وصلت امرأة فلسطينية من بيت لاهيا شمال قطاع غزة إلى مستشفى بارزيلاي ( Barzilai )  في أشكيلون وهي مدينة إسرائيلية تقع شمال قطاع غزة ، وكانت المرأة  على وشك الولادة وخضعت للعلاج وولدت توأمين: الأول صبي بوزن 1400 غرام ، و الآخر بنت بوزن 1300 غرام ولكنهما كانا من المواليد الخدج ( أي المولدين قبل أوان الولادة الطبيعي لهم وهؤلاء غالباً ما يعانون من مشكلات ويحتاجون لمراقبة طبية ) .  و بعد الولادة خضع التوأمان للعلاج في القسم الخاص بالخدج في المستشفى الإسرائيلي، وهما يتمتعان بأحسن رعاية من الطاقم الطبي الإسرائيلي. 




و لكن بعد الولادة ببضعة أيام بدأت الاعتداءات بقذائف القسام وصواريخ الغراد من جهة قطاع غزة على التجمعات السكنية المدنية الإسرائيلية- بما فيها مدينة أشكيلون ، وقد سقط أحد صواريخ الغراد في ساحة مستشفى  بارزيلاي الواقع فيها  ويبعد أمتار عن مبنى المستشفى حيث يوجد الأطفال  ....

وفي أعقاب الاعتداءات الصاروخية تم نقل التوأمان الخدج الفلسطينيان، مع بقية الأطفال  الإسرائيليين المعالجين في المستشفى إلى الملجأ المحصن حرصاً على حياتهم و خوفاً من إصابتهم من الصواريخ المنطلقة من غزة. 

ولم يصب أحد بأذى والأطفال الآن ينعمون بنوم هادئ في حاضنة المستشفى دون أن يدركوا ما يدور حولهم ، لكن من حق الكبار أن يقرءوا ويسمعوا هذه القصة وليروا ما قدمت مدينة  أشكيلون لهؤلاء الأطفال وما كان ممكن أن يصيبهم لو انحرف الصاروخ أمتار قليلة عن موقع سقوطه ؟  هذا الصاروخ الذي لم يطلقه أعداؤهم بأي حال  ...

ويتساءل الإنسان ترى ما هي مكافأة  أشكيلون التي ساعدت أطفال غزة وخافت عليهم كما خافت على أطفالها ودافعت عنهم ، وما هي مكافأة الطبيبة في الصورة والتي تنحني على الأطفال وتعتني بهم ولا يهمها من هم و لا من أين جاءوا لأنها تؤمن بأن الطب رسالة إنسانية وأن لحياة هؤلاء الأطفال قيمة رغم أن هؤلاء الصغار حين يكبرون ربما سينسون أمور كثيرة أهمها من أنقذ حياتهم ، فما هو رد الجميل لأشكيلون وماذا تقدم غزة لها بالمقابل ؟ إن الإجابة هي في هذا البوستر المنشور على أحد مواقع الظلاميين : *


----------



## geegoo (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الإنسانية تنتصر*

اجمل و انبل موضوع قرأته لك حتي الان....
ربنا يباركك.....


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (17 مايو 2008)

*10/10*

شكراً ليكي يا مايا على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع

بداخل كل انسان منا جانب (جميل - نقى - محب) , وجانب (عنصرى - انانى - حاقد )
هذة هى طبيعة الانسان 

بداخل كل مجتمع جمعيات واشخاص هدفهم هو (المساعدة واعلاء صوت الانسانية), وهناك جمعيات او جماعيات او اشخاص هدفهم الرئيسي مكاسب (مادية - سياسية - عنصرية)
هذة طبيعة اى مجتمع

هذة هى طبيعة الحياة منذ الأزل
ملائكة و شياطين


----------



## وليم تل (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الإنسانية تنتصر*

حقا مايا
الانسانية موجودة وهى تعمل دون تمييز بين عرق او دين
ولكنها اصبحت عملة نادرة فى بلاد من يصفوا انفسهم بخير
امة اخرجت للناس لانها امة تعبد الأنا وتتسول ممن حولها
ورغم ذلك تسبهم تصدر الأرهاب والجهل وتدعى العلم والمعرفة
تهاجم الاخر وتسب دينة وعندما يدافع تصرخ واسلااماة
وشكرا على الاخبار التى تبهج النفس المحملة بهموم حياة مؤلمة
ودمتى بود​


----------

